# Roundtable: 6 Composers on Dealing With Delusional Directors and 'Fake Praise Rejection'



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/12-years-gravity-frozen-composers-666107


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2013)

Forgot to mention: Don't miss watching the video!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 23, 2013)

I just finished watching , great interview , thanks for sharing Gunther . Wonderful to hear the interaction between such great composers , and how they verbalize their thought process o-[][]-o


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brilliant! Such an awesome group of guys. 
And Hans wore his socks for us again.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Brilliant! Such an awesome group of guys.
> And Hans wore his socks for us again.



What is so important about the socks?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 23, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! Such an awesome group of guys.
> ...



Huh???? How could you ask such a question?!?!? Anyone who knows anything about music, knows you cant properly compose without cool, colorful striped socks!!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 24 said:
> ...



Lol

It seems that I have to watch it again. I hadn't noticed the socks. Are they so special?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 23, 2013)

O.k , clearly to move to the next level , I need the socks . I truly believed I could do it without them


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 23, 2013)

SymphonicSamples @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> O.k , clearly to move to the next level , I need the socks . I truly believed I could do it without them



Nope. You can't.

Just watched - very cool. Thanks Gunther for posting.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you notice Henry Jackman's? very stylish socks, indeed!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 23, 2013)

The Composers Sock Collection , money to be made  The more color bands present the greater the prestige .


----------



## AR (Dec 24, 2013)

Thx for sharing


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 24, 2013)

Rctec @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Did you notice Henry Jackman's? very stylish socks, indeed!



Smile, so tell us more about your "special" socks, Hans. Did you buy it yourself or was it chosen and bought by your wife. Or are they a birthday gift? :-D
o-[][]-o


----------



## Rctec (Dec 24, 2013)

We figured out that Paul Smith makes the best socks. We are a lot of Europeans, and the idea of wearing plain white tennis socks is just culturally abhorrent to us snobs. Everybody at the studio has cool socks. They are comfortable and fun, well made- and last forever. Same with shirts and Jackets. Hermes, ETRO turns out to be a better investment and nicer to wear than some cheap crap that disintegrates every few month. A good Jacket (you need 4 - we are talking 'seasonal' here - you can tell I am heading from autumn to winter...) will look good in ten years time. And It Makes Us Feel Good! As you can see from my jacket: Burgundy is the currant Black...

-H-

...I hope they release the un-edited version...that got DARK!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel2013 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for this,

I really enjoyed it specially at the end when Alan was caught by surprise by Hans (Talking about Predator 2)

I also have my Silvestri moment: Judge Dredd (not a great film but a great Score)


PS. sorry germancomponist don´t want to hijack your topic..... :D


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rctec @ Tue 24 Dec said:


> ...I hope they release the un-edited version...that got DARK!



Around the time where being fired was brought into discussion? I love the straight face when drugs are referenced.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 24, 2013)

What a fun way to start a week off! I could have watched much more. Thank you to the composers for doing this. It's nice to know that procrastination is universal...


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 24, 2013)

Great interview. Too short though  
Last years is great too, featuring Desplat, Elfman etc. 

Seems I have to catch up on a couple of movies, starting with Predator


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Dec 24, 2013)

JH @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Seems I have to catch up on a couple of movies, starting with Predator



You won't regretted.............after predator your action cues will never be the same.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 24, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! Such an awesome group of guys.
> ...



apparently the socks make the man,as it were.

many years ago went horseback riding,and I was in the "white socks,tightie whitie undie phase".Well to the shock of apparently everyone else,my white socks beamed brightly from the stirrups,much to the chagrin of my spouse,who has pics to prove it.And she uses those pics to blackmail me every time she feels the need.
needless to say,I have been converted to an updated composer model,one who now wears anything BUT white socks.The more colorful the better.Black ma y times,but I have upgraded to a few wacky colour schemes.Same with shirts.I draw the line at the jeans though.don't mess with the pants.Evertything else is fair game.
Funny,I was gonna post a thread called" show me your socks" ,As it is obvious to me at least that the more wacky,colorfull,and haut-couture your socks,the better the creative process seems to flow,or so I'm told.
I'll take this little thread as proof positive!

have a merry holiday you creatives,white socks or no.


----------



## H.R. (Dec 24, 2013)

What a great interview. I always wanted to see Hans in THR roundtables.


----------



## MacQ (Dec 24, 2013)

A great round-table. I'd love to see more of these ... composers openly talking shop about workflow, client relationships, and music alike. Even something more music centric where they talk about specific harmonic and orchestration choices would be great. Perhaps a little bit limited in terms of market appeal, but I know people around here would lap it up!

The politics behind the scenes make me squirm a bit, though. Talking about what certain people at studios expect, and about being fired. Hans, surely it was just a BIT awkward to be sitting next to the guy you replaced on a billion-dollar series? Or maybe you were annoyed that you weren't already the first call, given your long and successful relationship with the producers? Or maybe everything I'm referencing is purely ill-informed third-hand industry gossip that ignores important factors which no one beyond a select few people understand? (Probably that one!)

Either way ... the business side of things casts a pallor on the camaraderie a bit. I'd like to see unedited + bottomless booze. I'd pay to watch that discussion.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 24, 2013)

Another great video. Thank you for posting! :D


----------



## dannthr (Dec 24, 2013)

The roundtable format is great, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 25, 2013)

Some amazing composers in this series. Would love to see Howard Shore, John Williams & James Newton Howard next year?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 27, 2013)

I today have watched it again only to see Hans socks... .


----------



## sluggo (Dec 27, 2013)

You really want the gig? Get some 'thocks'!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4oNOZoIS0o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 28, 2013)

Cool link Gunther.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I love these. Fascinating to see the similarities and differences between the world of the A and Z lister.

The thing about playing your music with someone else in the room - yes, yes, yes and yes. Bono said he plays all his new stuff to the milkman first to offset this problem ("it's not what effect it has on him, its what effect it has on me")


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 25, 2014)

I just now watched this. Amazing! 

I love the end, when Hans was talking about the huge billboard for a movie outside of his studio that he hasn't even written the theme for. Talk about pressure! lol


----------

